# Dai's recovery after a torn Pec



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Starting a new journal obviously because of my torn pec which was two weeks a go so this is all about recovery and getting back to some form of normality and hopefully get some help along the way 

Damage was done on bench press hitting a PB doing 120kg for 6 reps about to rack it and it went pop crunch and there we go :crying: , spotter helped thank god as it could have been worse.

Cycle has been test 600mg and tren 300mg tren was dropped last week after 6 weeks and test was dropped to 300mg this week and will drop again to 150mg and will then include 150mg of deca, just to be clear this is not to repair but to help the joint and get blood in there and increase collagen synthesis.

Tren really help increase may weights obv too much  so at the mo the plan is to continue with legs 2-3 times a week and try and do what ever I can that will not aggravate my injury which isn't alot if I think about it so maybe a few mid rows for my back and cardio but physio starts soon so watch this space.

last pic which I sent to the mrs as we were messing around but actually it shows my progress some abs, traps and delts and lats all come on now  ,










The damage










Lost size in my arm and chest is now deformed when tensed, physio doctor said serious pec tear but no surgery and I've lost movement and strength hence the physio.

No point putting my max weights as they will all to go to sh!t now, current weight around 16.7st 

usual diet getting in 200+ protein 100-150 carbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! Damn tren thinking you're super human


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Also In For The Healz!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> In! Damn tren thinking you're super human


O fook yeh :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

DaveCW said:


> Also In For The Healz!!


cheers


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

This is the reason why I'm not doing PB on cycle  good luck with the recovery, it could have been worse


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

BetterThanYou said:


> This is the reason why I'm not doing PB on cycle  good luck with the recovery, it could have been worse


cheers yes I agree, live and learn hey


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In! Hope recovery goes well.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

was this that suspected rotator injury or you done both in mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> In! Hope recovery goes well.


thanks keeks :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> was this that suspected rotator injury or you done both in mate?


Yeh went back to a&e to be re assessed but a doc physio and out come was pec tear, due to it being in the left side it has affected my shoulder/arm movement and bicep hence the first a&e doc to think rotary cuff


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

I feel your pain mate, I got a minor pec tear a few months back. Fortunately for me I was back benching light in 4 weeks and doing relatively heavy weights after 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

bigjohnc said:


> I feel your pain mate, I got a minor pec tear a few months back. Fortunately for me I was back benching light in 4 weeks and doing relatively heavy weights after 8-10 weeks.


awesome!! was that through physio etc ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

gym last night

better leg session as well but got a bit of pain when putting the plates on the leg press.

leg press

250kg 10x4

leg press calf raises

140kg 15x4

leg curls

45kg 10x4

leg extentions

100kg 10x4

picked up my deca last night to so think i'm going to front load 300mg on Saturday then continue with 150mg after that


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> awesome!! was that through physio etc ?


Just lots of rest. Iced it a few days after the injury to take the swelling down and then moved to heat pads in later weeks to aid recovery.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Phyiso booked for Monday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

First deca shot done yesterday all good, more movement has come and was even able to lift my little boy today and haven't even done physio yet so happy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> First deca shot done yesterday all good, more movement has come and was even able to lift my little boy today and haven't even done physio yet so happy


Junkie cùnt


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't check in on here much but saw this and just thought id say after i tore my pec in 2012 i took TB500, might be worth a look. I managed 200k again this year and I think the TB500 really helped with recovery and strengthening


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Junkie cùnt


I'll feel like one after this extra cycle


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

hardgain said:


> I don't check in on here much but saw this and just thought id say after i tore my pec in 2012 i took TB500, might be worth a look. I managed 200k again this year and I think the TB500 really helped with recovery and strengthening


I have been recommended tb500 by a few now but due to the fact my mrs doesn't know I'm still using gear also cuz of the storage


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

bigjohnc said:


> Just lots of rest. Iced it a few days after the injury to take the swelling down and then moved to heat pads in later weeks to aid recovery.


Go with the above, Dai and forget spending too much on physio. Did mine about 2 months ago on 3rd rep of 140kg incline bench.

Did exactly what Bigjohn recommends. Then started off benching 8kg dumbells for 50 reps. Kept increasing the weight by about 2kg every session and am now doing fine. Can slightly feel it when I squeeze at full lift, but I don't push it now. Too old...

Will try and find the pic later on my missus ipad to show the area of the injury.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

dt36 said:


> Go with the above, Dai and forget spending too much on physio. Did mine about 2 months ago on 3rd rep of 140kg incline bench.
> 
> Did exactly what Bigjohn recommends. Then started off benching 8kg dumbells for 50 reps. Kept increasing the weight by about 2kg every session and am now doing fine. Can slightly feel it when I squeeze at full lift, but I don't push it now. Too old...
> 
> Will try and find the pic later on my missus ipad to show the area of the injury.


Cheers


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not sure if it's just me but seems Tren sides/gains soon wear off after you stop it


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Found the pic now Dai and it seems to be in pretty much the same area as yours, but I had nothing on my bicep like yours.

Trained chest tonight and mine felt OK. Not going heavy anymore. Pressed 30kg dbs and flyed 20kg dbs with no pain. You just need to go really slow and careful mate when building back up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Found the pic now Dai and it seems to be in pretty much the same area as yours, but I had nothing on my bicep like yours.
> 
> Trained chest tonight and mine felt OK. Not going heavy anymore. Pressed 30kg dbs and flyed 20kg dbs with no pain. You just need to go really slow and careful mate when building back up.
> 
> View attachment 156712


Ouch!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

dt36 said:


> Found the pic now Dai and it seems to be in pretty much the same area as yours, but I had nothing on my bicep like yours.
> 
> Trained chest tonight and mine felt OK. Not going heavy anymore. Pressed 30kg dbs and flyed 20kg dbs with no pain. You just need to go really slow and careful mate when building back up.
> 
> View attachment 156712


yeh looks very similar


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

well physio last night and she was very happy that I have got allot of movement back so been shown were to massage my self :tongue: and stretching exercises.

also defo a torn pec muscle not tendon as well which was first thought which is good but not sure there is need for deca now so will have to do a bit of research if not will stop and run pct


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

yep still going to continue with deca and test


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yep still going to continue with deca and test


Couldn't resist!! Lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Couldn't resist!! Lol


do you know what I couldn't 

only low dose thou


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> do you know what I couldn't
> 
> only low dose thou


1g a week?

:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> 1g a week?
> 
> :lol:


after xmas that mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> after xmas that mate


Full on junkie now ain't ya lol

I can't talk


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Full on junkie now ain't ya lol
> 
> I can't talk


:laugh: who would of thought it hey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh: who would of thought it hey


It's addictive mate, don't care what anyone says it bloody is lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> It's addictive mate, don't care what anyone says it bloody is lol


fooking too right mate got it one, I love Tren :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Currently doing my cardio 20mins on exercise bike


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> well physio last night and she was very happy that I have got allot of movement back so been shown were to massage my self :tongue: and stretching exercises.
> 
> also defo a torn pec muscle not tendon as well which was first thought which is good but not sure there is need for deca now so will have to do a bit of research if not will stop and run pct


That's good to hear, bet your relieved that's its not quite as bad as first suspected. :thumbup1: Get some hot baths too, I remember a mate did this for a tear, helped ease it a little.

I saw this pic a while ago on FB and found it on my phone the other day, made me wince, nasty.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> That's good to hear, bet your relieved that's its not quite as bad as first suspected. :thumbup1: Get some hot baths too, I remember a mate did this for a tear, helped ease it a little.
> 
> I saw this pic a while ago on FB and found it on my phone the other day, made me wince, nasty.
> 
> View attachment 156788


Yes very relieved and yes by bruising doesn't seem that bad when looking at pics on the internet


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

gym last night

leg press

260kg 10x4

leg press calf raises

160kg 15x4

leg curls

50kg 10 x4

leg extensions

100kg 10x4

everything felt easy apart from leg press  was going to do some arm work but was too busy so just legs again, really need to do arms now cuz of my injury it has tightened across my shoulder and upper bicep so now I look small across my left side :sad:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cheers @Patsy.... @Keeks

protein pancake


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> gym last night
> 
> leg press
> 
> ...


Bless ya. Hope recovery comes and goes quickly mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Bless ya. Hope recovery comes and goes quickly mate


cheers dude


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers @Patsy.... @Keeks
> 
> protein pancake
> 
> View attachment 156853


 :drool: Can't wait to give these a go. I failed last night and picked at a chicken and a glass of Supergeens, epic tea! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :drool: Can't wait to give these a go. I failed last night and picked at a chicken and a glass of Supergeens, epic tea! :lol:


 mg: ...come on you can do better than that, but yes epic :laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> mg: ...come on you can do better than that, but yes epic :laugh:


Seriously I couldn't last night, was soooo fooked after work and a horrible leg session, there was no way I was standing long enough to make pancakes. :lol: Will do though in the next few days.

What topping did you have anyway?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Seriously I couldn't last night, was soooo fooked after work and a horrible leg session, there was no way I was standing long enough to make pancakes. :lol: Will do though in the next few days.
> 
> What topping did you have anyway?


didn't have a topping tasty enough just using my choc whey powder


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> didn't have a topping tasty enough just using my choc whey powder


Was it not claggy with no topping? You need TPW's zero syrups!!! :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Was it not claggy with no topping? You need TPW's zero syrups!!! :bounce: :tongue:


no I don't...no it wasn't claggy? what northern language is this? :laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> no I don't...no it wasn't claggy? what northern language is this? :laugh:


Yes you do!!! 

Ummm, claggy....dry and well, just claggy. It' not just northern language, it's universal or so I thought?! :confused1:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Those pancakes are a lifesaver aint they!

Ive also added a big tablespoon of pbutter to them and it was lovely, also flax seeds are good in them aswell also if your bulking add oats too :thumb:

BTW if you want to take them to work or if your out and about, when you've cooked them roll them up in foil and put them straight into a tupperware box, they will keep fresh all day


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> no I don't...no it wasn't claggy? what northern language is this? :laugh:


Claggy as in.. "i took a girl home last night Dai, slipped her a few digits and she was all claggy" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yes you do!!!
> 
> Ummm, claggy....dry and well, just claggy. It' not just northern language, it's universal or so I thought?! :confused1:


no not try  ...two eggs 200ml milk two scoops of choc whey :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Those pancakes are a lifesaver aint they!
> 
> Ive also added a big tablespoon of pbutter to them and it was lovely, also flax seeds are good in them aswell also if your bulking add oats too :thumb:
> 
> BTW if you want to take them to work or if your out and about, when you've cooked them roll them up in foil and put them straight into a tupperware box, they will keep fresh all day


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Patsy said:


> Claggy as in.. "i took a girl home last night Dai, slipped her a few digits and she was all claggy" :lol: :lol:


 :lol: That's not the claggy I meant! :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> no not try  ...two eggs 200ml milk two scoops of choc whey :thumb:


Nah, still think you need a topping, such much better and non-claggy! :laugh:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Keeks said:


> :lol: That's not the claggy I meant! :lol:
> 
> Nah, still think you need a topping, such much better and non-claggy! :laugh:


Trust me to lower the tone of the conversation yet again eh! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Trust me to lower the tone of the conversation yet again eh! :whistling: :lol:


nothing new there mate, but all good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

traveling across the country tomorrow with just my little boy to see family for the bank holiday so diet will go out the window but i'm sure I'll get enough kfc down me 

cardio tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you confirm the number of buckets consumed yet.....?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Can you confirm the number of buckets consumed yet.....?


2


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

als ice bucket challenge done and in the rain :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> als ice bucket challenge done and in the rain :thumb:


Lol nice!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> View attachment 157263


Lol at least post the video up


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lol at least post the video up


fook off it went a bit balls up the mother inlaw didn't know how to work the phone and the mrs at the last second didn't want to nominate then did


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cardio done last night

stretching exercises have really helped to get my movement back so started to do weights last night as requested by the physio so got on my back to lift a bag of sugar and I struggled :sad: couldn't believe it proper bummed me out but got to be done.

gym tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session last night haven't felt pumps like this in ages not sure if it's anything to do with the deca but hey

leg extensions done first, pump was almost skin splitting

110kg 10x4

leg curls

50kg 10x4

leg press, less weight only do to legs already being worked

240kg 10x4

leg press calf raises

160kg 10x5

At last I felt ok to do arms still not 100% as I can't do anything with a wide grip but worked through it and all good 

tricep rope push downs

50kg 10x5

single arm cable curls

10kg 15reps

15kg 10reps

20kg 10reps

15kg 10reps

10kg 10reps

struggled with left arm obviously but arms were pumped :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Take it easy Dai, but glad you're starting to come too.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Take it easy Dai, but glad you're starting to come too.


thanks keeks, will try


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks keeks, will try


Learn from the knackered fish foot.....rest is best and take it slow and easy.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Learn from the knackered fish foot.....rest is best and take it slow and easy.


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cardio done last night


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> cardio done last night


Did my cardio earlier..... Walked to the car :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Off down builders merchants in a bit,that's my cardio :lol:

How's the chest dai....?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Off down builders merchants in a bit,that's my cardio :lol:
> 
> How's the chest dai....?


getting better Mal got almost full movement now but still very sore at times, no strength but working on it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

also just realised i missed my physio yesterday got to wait another 4 weeks :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> also just realised i missed my physio yesterday got to wait another 4 weeks :cursing:


You daft sod!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You daft sod!


I know :sad:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

due to the no longer using my usual protein I decided to go back to bulk powders ordered Tuesday status now only showing "dispatching order" :cursing:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

The Protein Works :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> due to the no longer using my usual protein I decided to go back to bulk powders ordered Tuesday status now only showing "dispatching order" :cursing:


What happened with the chicken bone one?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

currently doing cardio on the bike

sticking will 300mg deca and to finish a vial just done 300mg test


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

gym tonight, might see how I get on trying to do a bit of back.

doing a bit of home work with regard deca and my injury and at the end of the week I will be doing test 300 deca 600, only because this is no longer a shoulder injury and more tissue/muscle repair and someone said I lost weight :cursing: .....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> gym tonight, might see how I get on trying to do a bit of back.
> 
> doing a bit of home work with regard deca and my injury and at the end of the week I will be doing test 300 deca 600, only because this is no longer a shoulder injury and more tissue/muscle repair and someone said I lost weight :cursing: .....


Hate those weight loss comments PMSL

I'm doing deca next mate, bring on the gainz


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

no gym just cardio tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Hate those weight loss comments PMSL
> 
> I'm doing deca next mate, bring on the gainz


yeh not good but i just think that Tren did its job 

well deca should kick in soon so will see what happens


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

better session tonight and did a bit of back

hammer strength v squats

120kg 10x4

leg press calf raises

140kg 20x3

leg curls

50kg 10x4

leg extensions

100kg 10x4

just to test the water cable row vbar

50kg 20x2

bit of a pump so all good

cable single arm curls

20kg 10x2

couldn't go on after this pumps were hurting and about to spew my ring up


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

no real cardio last night just gutting the grass 

Been a bit worried about my pb lately and lucky enough we had engineer medicals going on in the office so at the end of yesterday I cheekily asked if they could check my pb and they said it was high but to be expected as it was late afternoon and with the type of environment I work in and would naturally drop a bit when I get home so all good :thumb: ....still taking celery seed thou


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

fourth jab of deca this morning and now at 600mg but no t sure what was up with my pins felt like they had been used before very sore jabs but hey ho


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> fourth jab of deca this morning and now at 600mg but no t sure what was up with my pins felt like they had been used before very sore jabs but hey ho


PMSL

2nd hand needles is standard in wales? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> 2nd hand needles is standard in wales? :lol:


cheeky fooker :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> 2nd hand needles is standard in wales? :lol:


cheeky fooker :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cardio time


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

scrambled protein pancake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just found out that bulk powders do cola flavoured BCAA's :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> just found out that bulk powders do cola flavoured BCAA's :thumb:


Sounds good! We could do with some different flavours tbh



Dai Jones said:


> scrambled protein pancake
> 
> View attachment 157998


Mate.... Looks disgusting lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good! We could do with some different flavours tbh
> 
> Mate.... Looks disgusting lol


yea agree....tasted good thou


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cardio done last night, gym tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session little twinge in shoulder

leg press

260kg 10x5

leg press calf raises

140kg 15x4

leg curls

50kg 10x5

hammer curls

22.5kg 20x4

tried tricep extensions but shoulder twinged even at 5kg

due to one cable being out of action the other one was taken over by four lads so called it a night


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

kfc last night and too much sh!t to day


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> kfc last night and too much sh!t to day


 :thumb: I've got Dominos on its way, second in two days! mg:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :thumb: I've got Dominos on its way, second in two days! mg:


good girl i don't feel so bad now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

short cardio blast on the ex bike last night but really need to get more sessions in the gym thou, diet has been shocking but saying that my waist is slimmer as a few items of clothing are lose and had a few comments off the mrs  so if I can keep this up and get some more sessions in things could get interesting specially with deca being upped to 600mg which should be kicking in around about now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just bought some liv52 for peace of mind but just realised I could be having back pumps from the deca


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> just bought some liv52 for peace of mind but just realised I could be having back pumps from the deca


What ya like lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> What ya like lol


they will still come in handy


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm still natty oooooooosh


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> I'm still natty oooooooosh


some of us are not gifted like some valley boy's


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> they will still come in handy


To flick at people?

Lol



mal said:


> I'm still natty oooooooosh


Sucks doesn't it!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> To flick at people?
> 
> Lol


haha got to do pct some time mate and look after the liver


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> some of us are not gifted like some valley boy's


Have you seen the pics of Neil Andrews mate..won the overall again at

The Welsh...wish I had his leg genetics lol.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> To flick at people?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sucks doesn't it!!


Yes but I feel normal.....I'm ordering dhack oils some test n mast to try..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Have you seen the pics of Neil Andrews mate..won the overall again at
> 
> The Welsh...wish I had his leg genetics lol.


got some good quads going on there he has, but not sure what weight he is doesn't look that big


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Yes but I feel normal.....I'm ordering dhack oils some test n mast to try..


sounds good...how long you been off now mal?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> haha got to do pct some time mate and look after the liver


Certainly have, what orals you on?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Certainly have, what orals you on?


nothing at the mo was only winny at the start of my cycle


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> sounds good...how long you been off now mal?


7weeks today ,going to stay off till December probs...feel good tbh.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> 7weeks today ,going to stay off till December probs...feel good tbh.


I'm coming off in 5-6 weeks just so the deca helps with my injury and then the same back on after xmas

good to hear ya felling good thou


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> nothing at the mo was only winny at the start of my cycle


You'll not need it IMO mate, if anything it'll add stress to the liver with the other stuff you'll be popping during pct.

Pretty resilient the old liver 



mal said:


> 7weeks today ,going to stay off till December probs...feel good tbh.


Haha, 8/9 weeks here mate and feel great too!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm coming off in 5-6 weeks just so the deca helps with my injury and then the same back on after xmas
> 
> good to hear ya felling good thou


How's the injury healing?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You'll not need it IMO mate, if anything it'll add stress to the liver with the other stuff you'll be popping during pct.
> 
> Pretty resilient the old liver
> 
> Haha, 8/9 weeks here mate and feel great too!


I'm doing a bit of slin n dnp atm...priming bro,getting ready!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> How's the injury healing?


good actually no aches or pains just the odd sharp pain when I take it too far, full movement back now but still weird felling thou now due to where the tear is.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> good actually no aches or pains just the odd sharp pain when I take it too far, full movement back now but still weird felling thou now due to where the tear is.


Dead stop benching is awesome for pec problems,weakness from injury,

Sorted mine right out mate....give them a go,obviously start off light

6-8 reps.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Dead stop benching is awesome for pec problems,weakness from injury,
> 
> Sorted mine right out mate....give them a go,obviously start off light
> 
> 6-8 reps.


will do :thumbup1: kinda doing floor presses now mate but can only do 3kg at the mo


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

no legs tonight  back n arms :thumb:

still twinges in shoulder

seated cable row vbar

80kg 10x4

tried vbar lat pull downs but too painful

hammer curls

25kg 16x5

single arm cable curls

20kg 10x4

vbar tricep push downs

60kg 20x3

in a bit of pain but pumped and happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

bit more info/thoughts

getting pain when I push it or certain angles in upper bicep and shoulder not so much in chest which i will talk to my physio about as I feel I have done damage to those parts as well but full movement is back  , did some homework and deca was upped to 600mg two weeks a ago after 3 weeks of a low dose but i'm not really seeing anything from it maybe strength thou as last night was a good session but have not run deca before so I'm not sure what to expect so will have to wait and see


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

gym tonight but need to get my @rss in gear need to get more sessions in!!!!!!! physio next Monday so see how well I've done


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> gym tonight but need to get my @rss in gear need to get more sessions in!!!!!!! physio next Monday so see how well I've done


Yeah get your àrse in gear you idle Fùck lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah get your àrse in gear you idle Fùck lol


yea I know finding hard to get motivated now mate, even thou i said i wouldn't let it but this injury has got to me now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session again tonight no legs just doing parts i haven't done in a while

seated cable vbar rows

85kg 10x4

db shrugs

46kg 8x5

hammer curls

25kg 20x4

rear delt fly machine

50kg 15x3

not sure if strength has increased or just getting back in to it but happy and pumped again


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> good session again tonight no legs just doing parts i haven't done in a while
> 
> seated cable vbar rows
> 
> ...


That's more like it Dai! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> That's more like it Dai! :thumbup1:


thanks keeks :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yea I know finding hard to get motivated now mate, even thou i said i wouldn't let it but this injury has got to me now


It would me tbh, no harm in resting for a couple of weeks mate.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> yea I know finding hard to get motivated now mate, even thou i said i wouldn't let it but this injury has got to me now


keep going dai,push through...and change your routine in the gym,not strictly bodybuilding.

list a load of exercises that don't cause pain,,or disscomfort,,,say 20ish this could include bodyweight,trx

everything available in your gym including cv equip,then break that into 2 or 3 full body workouts.

I did this a couple of year back when I fvcked my leg,found it great and kept me motivated, change gyms

if you can..always helps...remember don't be a pussy:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> keep going dai,push through...and change your routine in the gym,not strictly bodybuilding.
> 
> list a load of exercises that don't cause pain,,or disscomfort,,,say 20ish this could include bodyweight,trx
> 
> ...


yea cheers mal


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

physio yesterday and all good apart from some pain in shoulder but physio not sure if it is still chest related so back in 4 weeks too see progress and if shoulder is the same, if so being referred but fingers crossed its OK as last night session was good and all pain went away after some warm up sets :thumb:

leg curls super set with leg extensions

curls 50kg 10x4

extension 110kg 10x4 should of done 100kg as i struggled a little but dug deep

leg press calf raises

150kg 15x4

vbar lat pulldowns, at last 

50kg 10reps

60kg 10reps

70kg 10reps

pain was kicking in again so stopped at 70 but it's coming back 

cable side delt raises

5kg 10x5

this was just to test the water, pain went after about two sets so obv muscle is happy when blood is getting in there but don't think I could do my usual 10kg which is still bloody low :cursing:

vbar tricep pushdowns

60kg 15x4

single arm under grip pushdowns

10kg 10x4

ezbar cable curls

55kg 10x4

rope cable curls

can't remember the weight but it was light just did it to failure

pumped and happy :thumbup1:

On another note Saturday will be last jab and then I'll be coming off, just to use the rest of my gear my last jab was test 750 deca 750 and it will be the same again and then that's it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

forgot to mention physio did say to start pushing a bit now so time to add more weight to my chest exercises


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

another good session everything coming together slowly

leg press

260kg 10x4

leg press calf raises

130kg 20x3

hammer strength mid row

80kg 10x4

hammer curls

25kg 20x4

rear delt fly machine

50kg 10x4

shoulder still not 100%

tried dips but shoulder couldn't take it so a bit gutted but still a good session tshirt was soaked through


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good workout there bud


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Adz said:


> Good workout there bud


cheers dude


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

forgot to add, hammer strength plate loaded shrugs 160kg 10x4


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> forgot to add, hammer strength plate loaded shrugs 160kg 10x4


Good work mate! How's everything else going, still on the deca?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate! How's everything else going, still on the deca?


yes still on test n deca till Saturday and that is the last pin, thing are good mrs kicked my @rss and and got be back in the gym so hitting it twice a week mojo not 100% but getting there and so is my chest/shoulder :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I've actually got doms


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> I've actually got doms


in your traps? nothing like doms in the mornig!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> in your traps? nothing like doms in the mornig!


legs mal haven't had doms in ages


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just experienced my first test cough


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> just experienced my first test cough


Lol I had it on EQ this morning


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lol I had it on EQ this morning


lol...i knew what it was but i still sh!t me self


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

When to my bro's pub for Sunday lunch massive carb intake and same nice vainage


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not sure what to think about last nights session couldn't get into it

leg extensions super set with curls

extensions 100kg 10x4

curls 50kg 10x4

leg press calf raises

160kg 15x4

seated cable row vbar

85kg 10x4

hammer curls

25kg 20x4

tricep pushdowns vbar

65kg 10x4

tried push downs with close over grip but got pain in shoulders again but should of done a lighter weight :wacko:

gym got busy so tried plate loaded preacher curls 25kg could only get a few reps and sets out so bi's were already burnt out


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

little bit of pain but awesome session last night

leg press

260kg 10x4

leg press calf raises

130kg 20x4

vbar lat pull downs

70kg 10x4 this was easy but still hurt near the end so got to keep an eye on this

rear delt fly machine

55kg 10x4 this was also easy but still taking it slowly

ezbar curls close then wide grip

40kg 10x4 felt awesome doing these decent vainage popping out when curling and no pain :thumb:

close grip tricep pushdowns

65kg 10x4 and no pain in shouders :thumb: but a but niggly right at the end

to celebrate two buckets for one from KFC :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Watched Pain&Gain last night for a while with the Mrs and the scene when the black guy went to the docs with what we all no was possible Deca d!ck  , well as we all know my Mrs found out I had been using so she asked me is that what happens so my reply was "No it happens when they don't know what their doing and take too much" the Mrs response was"Ooo".... so no sure what to take from that


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Watched Pain&Gain last night for a while with the Mrs and the scene when the black guy went to the docs with what we all no was possible Deca d!ck  , well as we all know my Mrs found out I had been using so she asked me is that what happens so my reply was "No it happens when they don't know what their doing and take too much" the Mrs response was"Ooo".... so no sure what to take from that


good film that dai,that Chinese bloke cracked me up at the start lol.

weathers rank here whats it like up top!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> good film that dai,that Chinese bloke cracked me up at the start lol.
> 
> weathers rank here whats it like up top!


yea it is good

no that bad mal getting a bit chilly i the morning but that's it....saying that we had some weird electrical storms last night no sound just lightning


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> yea it is good
> 
> no that bad mal getting a bit chilly i the morning but that's it....saying that we had some weird electrical storms last night no sound just lightning


that's what were having now..thunder heavy rain,makes you want to jump on a plane and gtfo!!!!

cant work,might just go down gym lol.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> that's what were having now..thunder heavy rain,makes you want to jump on a plane and gtfo!!!!
> 
> cant work,might just go down gym lol.


sounds good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So have you got deca penis?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> So have you got deca penis?


 :lol: no thank god...would dread to think what would of happened if he clocked on if I had


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: no thank god...would dread to think what would of happened if he clocked on if I had


Caber and Proviron will be your friends lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Caber and Proviron will be your friends lol


 :lol: yea!! lucky for me I think the deca has only just kicked in now I'm coming off :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

week off and only one session so far :CURSE:

good session and not so much pain

vbar lat pull downs

75kg 10x4 felt easy so looking good now

seated cable row vbar

75kg 10x4

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4 back to normal now 

DB side delt raises

10kg 10x4 no pain at last will up the weight now

alternate hammer curls

25kg 20x4

strength good and getting better


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

week off and only one session so far :CURSE:

good session and not so much pain

vbar lat pull downs

75kg 10x4 felt easy so looking good now

seated cable row vbar

75kg 10x4

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4 back to normal now 

DB side delt raises

10kg 10x4 no pain at last will up the weight now

alternate hammer curls

25kg 20x4

strength good and getting better


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

new gym tshirt


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PCT starts soon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

hopefully I have done a good job on a blog for My Supplement Check about my injury


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> hopefully I have done a good job on a blog for My Supplement Check about my injury


Where is this?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Where is this?


I think it's going on their website, if it's good enough


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> I think it's going on their website, if it's good enough


Post link when it does mate!

I saw something about pct.... I'll ignore it lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Post link when it does mate!
> 
> I saw something about pct.... I'll ignore it lol


yea will do mid November they just said.

ha ha yea pct, time to come off for xmas and have a break


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yea will do mid November they just said.
> 
> ha ha yea pct, time to come off for xmas and have a break


Bad times!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Bad times!!


yea sure is


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ok session last night tried squats again as it been a long time since due to back and now chest problems, talking about back we have a massage therapist coming into work and I have a 3pm appointment for a 15min back massage :thumb:

squats

100kg 10x3

leg curls

50kg 10x3

leg exensions

100kg 10x3

leg press calf raises

160kg 15x4

seated alternate db curls

22.5kg 20x4

haven't done these for a while due to injury, a bit of pain but ok

standing hammer curls

25kg 20x3

close grip ezbar curls

40kg 10x3

arms were pumped 

couldn't get on cable so did hammer strength plate loaded tricep push downs

120kg 10x3

This was light but all my chest could handle, it did hurt but as the physio said I have to push it now a bit.

thinking about going old school in a week or so to try and gain some strength and hitting 3x5's obv with more weight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely work mate! Back massage sounds awesome


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lovely work mate! Back massage sounds awesome


cheers 

yea been thinking about getting one done for ages so this is quite lucky, doing squats again was not good for my back last night it tightened up a bit so this should help


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not feeling 100% that few days very tired for some reason and felling sick most mornings (not pregnant either  ) so last night started good but soon went down hill no energy but on a good note I was able to bench press the 20kg bar 10x3 :thumb: not so much pain but uncomfortable.

seated cable row

80kg 10x4

vbar lat pull downs

80kg 10x4 no pain just a niggle felling in by bicep :thumb:

rear delt fly machine

55kg 10x4,

close grip ezbar

40kg 10x4

energy went when doing tricep push downs so had to go quite light but got a good pump to be honest

rope

vbar

close overgrip

All were 30kg 10x3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> not feeling 100% that few days very tired for some reason and felling sick most mornings (not pregnant either  ) so last night started good but soon went down hill no energy but on a good note I was able to bench press the 20kg bar 10x3 :thumb: not so much pain but uncomfortable.
> 
> seated cable row
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're pregnant lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like you're pregnant lol


 :blowme:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No more physio got told that due to getting full movement back and now able to do everyday type of stuff then she can do no more, regarding the gym all I have to do now is just listen to by body and try and crack on and get my strength back 

hammer strength vsquats

130kg 10x3

leg curls super set with extensions

curls

50kg 10x3

extensions

100kg 10x3

leg press calf raises

150kg 15x4

seated db side delt raises

12.5kg 10x4

very happy!! never done this before always struggled felt kinda easy 15's here I come :thumb:

close grip ezbar

40kg 10x4

hammer curls

25kg 10x3

couldn't get last set no energy/strength

called it a day after this no energy


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

No energy - definitely pregnant! 

Hope you're well and that's good that you've got good movement now. Take it easy and build up nice and slow and you'll be reet. :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats good that you have no more physio, bet you are glad.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> No energy - definitely pregnant!
> 
> Hope you're well and that's good that you've got good movement now. Take it easy and build up nice and slow and you'll be reet. :thumbup1:


don't you bl00dy start as well 

yea will be still taking it easy ish


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Adz said:


> Thats good that you have no more physio, bet you are glad.


I am in a way but still got to take it easy and slow but saying that I seam to double my lifting weight each month so watch this space


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> don't you bl00dy start as well
> 
> yea will be still taking it easy ish


 :lol: Short-tempered too, defo pregnant! :tongue:

Glad all ok. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Short-tempered too, defo pregnant! :tongue:
> 
> Glad all ok. :thumbup1:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Better late then never but PCT starts today  just waiting on some DAA to arrive also.

had to do a quick session last night and went early which was not good as the gym was busy.

seated cable vbar row

80kg 10x4

this actually felt easy

hammer strength single arm low row

40kg a side 10x4

again felt easy

plate loaded preacher curls

30kg 10x4

tricep push downs

close grip

60kg 10x4

vbar

50kg 10x4

Just for the hell of it I took some a NOX supp and I think this help my session and the pump when doing bi's was awesome got some nice vainage to


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Better late then never but PCT starts today  just waiting on some DAA to arrive also.
> 
> had to do a quick session last night and went early which was not good as the gym was busy.
> 
> ...


How long will you run PCT for mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> How long will you run PCT for mate?


will be doing the usual 4 weeks but considering the time I've been on I may land up doing 6-8 depending how I feel


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session very happy not sure what was different could of been the extra 50g of carbs not sure

5x5's started last night so weights were hit and miss till I find what works

leg press

250kg 10 reps

280kg 5x5

300kg 5x2 :thumb:

leg curls

55kg 10x3

leg extension

100kg 10x3

leg press calf raises

170kg 15x4

standing side delt raises

15kg 5x5:thumb:

rear delt fly machine

70kg 5x5

hammer curls

30kg 10x5

Tricep push downs

rope 65kg 5x5

close grip 65kg 5x5

chest still gets effected by these due to my poor technique I think

no big pumps but happy and got a few PB only due to the 5x5 but hey


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

calf doms


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> calf doms


Lol. Bring on the cramp!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Bring on the cramp!!


funny enough my hams have just started


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> funny enough my hams have just started


Enjoy it lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy it lol


not when I'm walking around the office I'm not


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> not when I'm walking around the office I'm not


Pussy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Pussy


yea true


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

aching already this morning :thumbup1:

seated cable row

95kg 5x5

lat pull downs vbar

95kg 5x5

100kg 5reps

cable upright row

started at 50kg cuz not sure how chest/shoulder would take it but all good

50kg 10 reps

55kg 5 reps

60kg 5 reps

65kg 5 reps

70kg 5x5

bench press

20kg bar 15x3

was hoping to add some weight to this last night but still struggling with the just the bar at the mo

ezbar curls wide grip

45kg 5x5

50kg 5reps

ezbar curls close grip

45kg 5x5

50kg 5reps

tricep push downs

single arm under grip

20kg 5x5

close over grip

65kg 5x5

left the gym very happy but still gutted that I can't get past 20kg bench


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> aching already this morning :thumbup1:
> 
> seated cable row
> 
> ...


Some good numbers there mate!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Some good numbers there mate!


cheers


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PCT well and truly kicked in now sex drive down, tired and lost mojo......think I need to get back on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> PCT well and truly kicked in now sex drive down, tired and lost mojo......think I need to get back on


Proviron is your friend


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Proviron is your friend


good point!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> good point!


Cheap and an easy fix mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Cheap and an easy fix mate


yea, see how I get on  mrs time of the month aint helping either to be honest


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Been eating cleaner at last so diet getting better slowly, missed a session again so not good.

leg press

310kg 5x5

I was meant to do 300kg but i didn't notice the 25kg plates

leg press calf raises

170kg 15x4

hammer strength single arm mid row

100kg 5x5

db side delt raises

15kg 5x5

Got a lot of clicking in my shoulders on this so not sure what that was all about

hammer curls

27.5kg 5x5

felt easy ish so will stick to the 30's

cable tricep push downs

close grip 70kg 5x5

sweating like a P.I.G but didn't feel like a good session weird


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

My left shoulder clicks a lot on certain exercises, not sure what it is either. :confused1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> My left shoulder clicks a lot on certain exercises, not sure what it is either. :confused1:


yea it's my left to, obv I'm putting it down to my accident and tear but cod liver oil isn't touching it


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yea it's my left to, obv I'm putting it down to my accident and tear but cod liver oil isn't touching it


Mines been doing it for ages, but only with certain exercises and only my left shoulder. I do feel a slight weakness at times with it so go slightly lighter but no injury there at all for me so not sure what it is.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Mines been doing it for ages, but only with certain exercises and only my left shoulder. I do feel a slight weakness at times with it so go slightly lighter but no injury there at all for me so not sure what it is.


we both must just have a weak side maybe


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> we both must just have a weak side maybe


Yep, everyone has one side smaller and weaker than the other, I've even got a weak left eye, need new glasses but have perfect vision in my right eye so may get a monocle. 

Either that or we're getting old! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yep, everyone has one side smaller and weaker than the other, I've even got a weak left eye, need new glasses but have perfect vision in my right eye so may get a monocle.
> 
> Either that or we're getting old! :thumb:


we are not getting old!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> we are not getting old!!!!!!


You speak for yourself!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

a little low on energy last night but an ok session

hammer strength v squats

140kg 5x4

150kg 5reps

leg press calf raises

160kg 20x3

seated vbar cable row

90kg 5x5

vbar lat pull downs

90kg 5x5

bench press

20kg (bar) 10reps

30kg 5reps

40kg 5reps

reps were slow and rested on my chest which helped but last two reps really hurt so did no more but this shows my chest is getting better:thumb:

alternate hammer curls

30kg 10x5

close grip ezbar curls

50kg 5x5


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

coming to the end of week three of PCT everything going OK and working, moods kicking in, acne calming down and libido OK ish...so back to normal really


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> coming to the end of week three of PCT everything going OK and working, moods kicking in, acne calming down and libido OK ish...so back to normal really


So..... When you back on? Lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> So..... When you back on? Lol


 :lol: .....about 6 weeks :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

really tired this morning not sure if it was because of last nights session

leg curls supper set with extensions

curls

60kg 5x5

extensions

numbering not right so maybe around 110kg 5x5

leg press calf raises

170kg 15x4

hammer strength single arm row

100kg 5x5

db side delt raises

15kg 5x5

wide grip ezbar curls

50kg 5x5

bent over concentration curls

15kg 10 reps

17.5kg 10x2

I have never done these before as my arms are really lagging now so I thought I would give them ago and see what weight works but couldn't find the 20's but fare do's I was getting quite a good pump so will defo be adding these now

bicep push downs

rope 55kg 5x5

close over grip 65kg 5x5


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> really tired this morning not sure if it was because of last nights session
> 
> leg curls supper set with extensions
> 
> ...


I'd say that's why your tired mate lol

Plenty done there!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I'd say that's why your tired mate lol
> 
> Plenty done there!!


Cheers


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

a little low on energy last night due to no food woke up late for work so nothing sorted only a chicken stew

leg press

300kg 5x5

leg curls

60kg 8x3

leg press calf raises

170kg 15x3

vbar lat pull downs

95kg 5x5

no pain in shoulder/chest now just clicking now

rear delt fly machine

70kg 5x5

this was easy ish so 75-80kg next time

bench press

30kg 5x5

still in a bit of pain but getting better

hammer curls across the body

30kg 10x5

bent over concentration curls

20kg 5x5

really like these now might try 22.5kg next time

pumped and happy and straight to BK for two big king burgers


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session last night, feeling it this morning 

leg curls superset with extension

60kg 10x3

instant pump

leg press calf raises

150kg 15x4

seated vbar cable row

90kg 5x5

cable upright rows

70kg 5x5

easy ish so 75kg next or will stick to bb's

wide grip ezbar curls

50kg 5x5

bent over concentration curls

22.5kg 5x5

rope tricep push downs

55kg 5x5

easy ish so 60kg next time

pumped and happy.

last day of pct tomorrow, feeling ok so far


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

so end of pct not sure what I weigh but after someone at work completely mind Fooked me by saying ive lost loads of weight im going to get some scales and took some pics.

top abs quads coming back so not too bad

View attachment 162220
View attachment 162220


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Some quads on you there mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Adz said:


> Some quads on you there mate


cheers dude , have had to really hit them hard to get them back up to par


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

View attachment 162222


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Those boxers hurt my eyes lol

Wouldn't say you've lost size mate. You'll be back on soon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Those boxers hurt my eyes lol
> 
> Wouldn't say you've lost size mate. You'll be back on soon


lol come in green to....injury hasn't helped but yea we'll see


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session last night first time deadlifting.

leg curls

60kg 6x5

leg extensions

6x5 weight showing at 65kg obv incorrect so not sue what weight it actually is

deadlifts

100kg 5x2

120kg 5x2

130kg 5x2

140kg 2reps,

was spotting a guy in between sets and grip went so it was all over, repping out the weight wasn't a problem so more weight isn't a problem just getting it up was so need to sort out technique

energy was low after this so just hit arms

wide grip ezbar curls

50kg 5x5

close grip

50kg 5x2

energy gone

bent over concentration curls

20kg 5x5

Tricep push downs

rope 60kg 6x5

failed on fat bar, energy low and tensed chest too much which set of my injury bloody hurt

pumped and happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

doms in my traps already


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> doms in my traps already


MTFU lol

Nice session mate. Don't spot him again


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> MTFU lol
> 
> Nice session mate. Don't spot him again


doms all good don't worry about that mate nice and sore this morning :thumb:

yea will have an other bash at deads to night and see if I get 140 for a few more reps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> doms all good don't worry about that mate nice and sore this morning :thumb:
> 
> yea will have an other bash at deads to night and see if I get 140 for a few more reps


**** doing deads 2 days running lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> **** doing deads 2 days running lol


yea true we'll see


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

energy was low ish last night but a good session as I was able to work my chest a bit more :thumb:

leg press

300kg 5x5

feet were positioned high to hit hams

leg press calf raises

160kg 15x3

vbar lat pull downs

95kg 5x5

db side delt raises

15kg 5x5

bench press

30kg 10x3

wide grip ezbar curls

50kg 5x5

bent over concentration curls

22.5kg 4x5

25kg 5reps

flat bar tricep pushdowns

60kg 10x3

thought I would give my chest one more go so did 40kg for 10 reps last few reps hurt but it's getting better.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session last night

squats

120kg 5x5

really need to do more of these

leg curls

60kg 5x5

hammer strength single row

100kg 5x5

deadlifts

130kg 5x4

140kg 5x2

really happy with this 150kg in the bag soon

wide grip ezbar curls

50kg 5x5

close grip ezbar curls

50kg 5x5

bench press

40kg 10x2

50kg 5x2

very happy with this as long as I take my time and use good form my chest does not hurt as much, think 60kg could be on the cards soon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good squatting there mate!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Adz said:


> Good squatting there mate!


cheers, been doing too much leg presses and vsquats so will concentrate on these again now.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

great session last night low on energy but got through it

squats

120kg 5x5

felt easier

leg curls

60kg 5x5

wide grip lat pull downs

85kg 5x5

first time doing these since my tear :thumb:

db side delt raises

15kg 5x5

these also felt easier and done with good form

deadlifts

140kg 5x4

had to dig deep for these but wort it

bench press

50kg 5x4

60kg 5 reps

last 5 reps hurt a bit but really happy i'm able to increase each week


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

My secret Santa present 

View attachment 163037


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session last night even thou I thought i was on low energy

leg press

290kg 5x6

leg curls

60kg 6x4

rear delt fly machine

70kg 6x4

bench press

60kg 5x5

each week it gets better, hurt a bit in the first few sets then eased off :thumb:

hammer curls across body

30kg 12x4

bent over concentration curls

22.5kg 10x5

tricep pushdowns

rope 50kg 10x3

flat bar 50kg 10x3

was running out of time so triceps were done quickly hence the low weight but still got a bit of a pump


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

back is tight and sore but great session

wide grip lat pulldowns

85kg 5x4

90kg 5reps

chest/shoulder getting better

chest press was a fail looks like I'm having to rest my chest now

db side delts raises

15kg 5x5

deadlifts

140kg 5x4

150kg 5reps

160kg 3reps

amazing what a pair of straps can do


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ey up Dai. Good to see things are improving after your injury. Nice work! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Ey up Dai. Good to see things are improving after your injury. Nice work! :thumbup1:


thanks keeks yea getting better each week, hope you're good to and have a good Christmas!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks keeks yea getting better each week, hope you're good to and have a good Christmas!!


Good stuff! :thumbup1: Thanks, have a fab xmas too! :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

At last got a session in

Squats

120kg 5x5

Leg press calf raises

130kg 15x4

Wide grip lat pull downs

85kg 5x5

90kg 6reps

Bench press

40kg 10reps

50kg 6reps

60kg 3x4

Chest better today just needs warming up

DB side delt raises

15kg 5x5

EZbar curls

Wide 50kg 5x3

Close 50kg 6x2

Bent over concentration curls

22.5kg 5x5

Tricep push downs

Wide grip 70kg 8x3

Vbar 70kg, 65kg, 60kg 6reps

Not sure if it was down to energy but triceps weren't feeling it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good session dead lifts smashed

Deads

100kg 10reps

150kg 5x5

Db shrugs

40kg 10reps

45kg 10reps

50kg fail grip not good and could get straps right

Incline Db rear flys

15kg 5x5

Felt light so 17.5kg next

Alternate Db curls

25kg 10x4

27.5kg 5reps

Quick session, will try and get another one on Friday or Saturday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session, full of carbs and pre work out 

V squats

130kg 10reps

140kg 8reps

150kg 6reps

160kg 4reps

170kg 2reps

180kg 2reps

190kg 1rep

200kg 1rep

sounds stupid but the gym was heaving last night and it completely but be off with what I wanted to do so thought with legs I see what I can do 

leg curls

60kg 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps

legs burned out after this

db side delt raises

17.5kg 5x5

slightly bad form but need to push

alternate db curls

27.5kg 10x5

tricep vbar pushdowns

65kg 10x3

not allot done due to time on V squats and having to get away to pick the mrs up but glad the 5X5 program is kinda working and weights are going up slowly, bad thing is now I am on my @rse with money till end of the month got no shakes or Bcaa's, pay day can't come quick enough.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good session there mate!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Good session there mate!!


cheers, this 5x5 is really helping at the mo


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Really good session more improvement

Hammer strength plate loaded low row

40kg 5x4

45reps 5 reps

Incline rear Db flys

17.5kg 5x5

Close grip chins

Failed , to much pain

Wide grip lat pull downs

90kg 5x5

Alternate Db curls

27.5kg 10x5

Bench press

60kg 5x5

Really happy with this

Rope triceps push downs

40kg 10x3

Slow reps


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Quick session

Deadlift

100kg 10reps

120kg 10reps

140kg 10reps

160kg 5reps, 2reps

Wide grip ezbar curls

50kg 5x3

Hammer Db curls

30kg 10x3

Done


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session and I can't count for sh!t

squats

110kg 5x4

120kg 5reps

130kg 2reps

140kg 1rep

I thought I was doing 120 to start with and was planning on hitting 130 for 5reps at the end but I'm a knob and can't count so it went tit's up

standing calf raises, plate loaded

110kg 8x3

wide grip lat pulldowns

90kg 5x5

bench press

60kg 5x4

70kg 5x2

over the moon with this, shoulder hurt like hell but worked through it

tricep push downs

rope 40kg 10x3

flat bar 50kg 10x3

low weight to finish

quick ish session as I had to pick up the mrs but really happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Another quick session

Deads

140kg 5x2

150kg 5x2

160kg 5reps

170kg 1rep

Energy wasn't there but had to dig deep

Bench press

40kg 10reps

50kg 5reps

60kg 5reps

70kg 5reps

80kg 1x3

Really happy with this pain not too bad to

Tricep push downs

Single arm under grip 20kg 5x4, 15kg 5reps

Cable double bicep curls

20kg 10reps

25kg 8reps

30kg 6reps

35kg 3reps

Never done these before and the pump was good even in forearm so will be doing these more


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Another usual Wednesday quick session

squats

80kg 10reps

100kg 8reps

120kg 6reps

130kg 4 reps

140kg 2reps PB 

leg curls

55kg 8x3

hammer strength standing calf raises

80kg 15x3

and boy did they burn for some reason 

seated cable row vbar

80kg 10reps

85kg 8reps

90kg 6reps

95kg 4reps

chest press

50kg 10reps

60kg 8reps

70kg 6reps

80kg 3reps

chest/shoulder not to bad but I think 80kg is my limit at the mo not going to push for more just yet, but with some advise I started on the fly machine.

flay machine

40kg 10reps

30kg 10x3

this is the first time doing these since the injury and it felt weird, due to the tear it all fells tight in the arm pit and when contracts it gives me a sick feeling...very weird.

alternate db curls

27.5kg 12x3

25kg 12reps

strength still good and slightly increasing considering diet is sh!t and due to chest/shoulder still not 100% but strength increasing like on bench press I'm considering getting back on test and deca to help my injury again.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

at last payday and just got my order cola Bcaa's and protein dessert :thumb:

View attachment 164835


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> at last payday and just got my order cola Bcaa's and protein dessert :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 164835


Do they actually taste like Cola?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Do they actually taste like Cola?


I'll let you know


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Do they actually taste like Cola?


yea it tastes like cola sweets with a chemical after taste, only bought a small pouch so will see how i get on.

the dessert is ok nothing to go crazy about.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yea it tastes like cola sweets with a chemical after taste, only bought a small pouch so will see how i get on.
> 
> the dessert is ok nothing to go crazy about.


Suppose it's different mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Suppose it's different mate


yea bit of a novelty really think, i'll be going back to sci extend or us labs modern bcaa's after this


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yea bit of a novelty really think, i'll be going back to sci extend or us labs modern bcaa's after this


Or Go Nutrition


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Or Go Nutrition


haha...do they have glutamine in it and what ratio's are they?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> haha...do they have glutamine in it and what ratio's are they?


Amino Go does mate, see here - Amino Go™ stimulant free intra workout formula | GoNutrition®


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Amino Go does mate, see here - Amino Go™ stimulant free intra workout formula | GoNutrition®


Cheers!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

KFC fuelled dead lifts 

Deads

140kg 8reps

150kg 6reps

160kg 4reps

170kg 2reps

180kg 1rep!PB

Bench

60kg 10reps

70kg 8reps

80kg 6 reps

Happy again with this but 80kg was hard

Fly machine

40kg 10reps

45kg 8reps

50kg 6reps

55kg 6reps

60kg 4reps

Really happy with this as everything felt light and only second time doing these

Tricep push downs

Rope 55kg 6x4

Quick session again but good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

At last I have bought some scales but wish I hadn't it's showing 15.9lbs with only a shake and wheat in me, so a loss of just over 14lbs from a Tren cycle, injury and sh!t diet.

Only good thing is my strength is getting better and got some definition


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed this should be the start of a routine

Back n arms

Wide gripe lat pull downs

90kg 5x5

Seated cable rows vbar

90kg 5x5

Incline rear Db flys

17.5kg 6x4

Wide grip ezbar curls

50kg 5x5

Double bicep cable curls

30kg 5reps

25kg5x4

Tricep push downs

Flat bar 60kg 10x3

Vbar 35kg 10x4

Vbar was light due to nothing left in arms

Pumped and happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Legs n shoulders

Squats

120kg 5x4

130kg 3 reps

Got to three and didn't think I would get up again

Leg curls superset with standing calf raises

Curls

55kg 8x3

Calf raises

120kg 8x3

Db side delt raises

17.5kg 5x5

Deads

140kg 6x3

Could get a fourth set as my grip is poor and dost bring my straps

Ezbar upright rows

50kg 8x4


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

missed Sunday's session due to hangover :whistling: so hit it last night

bench press

60kg 5x5

70kg 5reps

80kg 5reps

80kg was easy really happy think I could of done 90kg but didn't want t push it just yet, 5x5 on 60kg did hurt but pushed through it and getting blood in there obv helped.

fly machine

50kg 10reps

55kg 10reps

60kg 10reps

65kg 10reps

having started these gain I think has loosened everything up so happy

alternate db curls

27.5kg 12x4

bent over concentration curls

22.5kg 6x4

cable double bicep curls

25kg 5x4

30kg 5reps

wide flat bar tricep push downs

60kg 12x3

really happy with this session only first week of routine again but think this is the start of everything coming together....chest bumped...arms pumped :thumb:

And should be receiving my Equitest 800 next week :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

new journal 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/287901-dais-getting-120-a.html#post5436082


----------

